# Compiz Fusion : Minimum Requirements ? ? ?



## aritrap (Oct 27, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what is the minimum requirement for running Compiz Fusion with all its bells and whistles? 

My machine is 4yrs old. AMD Athlon XP 2400+; 512MB RAM; Asus A7N266VM motherboard; nVidia Geforce 2 onboard graphics(32MB shared RAM);
 nVidia nforce 2 audio


----------



## debsuvra (Oct 27, 2008)

Run the Compiz-Check script from your linux distro. Compiz-Check is a script to test if Compiz is able to run on your system/setup and if not, it will tell you the reason why.

Get this script from : *forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check


----------



## red_devil (Oct 27, 2008)

^^ thanks..me too was looking for something like that !!


----------



## sarincv (Oct 28, 2008)

me too.... when I start compiz, the screen becomes white in colour.... nothing is getting displayed... I had to restart my system.... I think my card is not supported...its an ATI HD 3450... I guess compiz require a card greater than HD3750 or something like that...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Oct 29, 2008)

there is no need for higher cards like HD3450, I run compiz on my old machine with on-board GMA900 gfx.....


----------



## FilledVoid (Oct 30, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=100745


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 30, 2008)

You just need 3d Acceleration enabled


----------



## sarincv (Oct 30, 2008)

How do I enable 3d acceleration??? 

I have seen somewheee that it requires HD7000 or higher for an ATI card....

my problem is, screen becomes white when starting compiz.... the solution is there in the website but I dodn't know how to update the driver....

A white screen can be a symptom of different problems depending on your video card. For nVidia cards, it usually means that the nvidia driver is not enabled or operational.

This problem is characterised by a completely white screen where desktop effects (such as rotating the cube with <Ctrl><Alt>Left or <Ctrl><Alt>Left) continue to work, but no window contents are visible. It means that there is a bug with binding pixmaps to textures. This usually means that for whatever rendering method you are using, the GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap extension is broken. Please upgrade your driver, X server, and/or Xgl if you are using it.


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 30, 2008)

Newer ATI, both onboard and dedicated GPUs have problems with Compiz.. Both my Onboard x1250 and the HD4870 act choppy.. Tried both the drivers in Repository and Official Drivers from ATI.

However, Strangely, it works pretty smooth on my laptop with Intel GMA950..


----------



## debsuvra (Oct 30, 2008)

sarincv said:


> I have seen somewheee that it requires HD7000 or higher for an ATI card....



Radeon *HD 7000* series cards are yet to launch in the market and keeping up with current pace, I think it would be released on near 2015.  

I presume you were suggesting Radeon 7xxx (RV 100) series cards which was released back on 2000. I think RV 100 based cards are minimum requirement for running Compiz Fusion with an Ati offering.


----------



## sarincv (Oct 31, 2008)

ya... I came to know that later when I searched in ati website...


----------

